# waders



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Neoprene or breathable which do you like or dislike


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

I had been wearing neoprene. They are not at all clumsy. However, I purchased a pair of breathable waders and they are great. I get no condensation in the waders. I get some condensation in the boot area which is not breathable. I wore a pair for a January duck hunt and I was very comfortable. Plus very easy to walk around in. I wear them during hunt test season. I think they are great.


----------



## jthunts (May 19, 2011)

I own both. Each have there own use. I live in Central Illinois. I use my breathables all year long until the temps drop below 40 degrees. They are a must for dog training, mine are cooler than my hipboots. The breathables wear just like your favorite pants,no binding,no restrictions. Easy to put on / take off. 

Thenlike I said when temps drop into freezing range I pull out my neo's.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Assuming that your screen name fits your description then we are probably built close to the same....I always wanted a pair of breathables but could never find ones that were big enough in the chest to work correctly until I got some of the Macks breathables in Stout this year.

I love them, my only concern is the reputation for leaks later in life of the wader so I'll keep an eye out for that.

But depending on where you live (I'm in Ark) these have been fantastic so far.

Good Luck, Jeff


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

bigjon said:


> Neoprene or breathable which do you like or dislike


Columbia neoprene stout!!

stan b


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Was a long time neoprene user until I gave the Cabela's Dry Plus "breathables" a try. They aren't really breathable, given the four or five membrane layers that keep them dry, but they vent out the top a whole lot better and are much more comfortable than neoprene.


----------



## Jango (Dec 2, 2011)

Get a neoprene. I had one and it was fantastic.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Breatheables are definately the way to go; much, much more comfortable than neoprenes. I have used Cabela's Dry Plus for years, but if you are very tall, you might want to try a pair from Mack's.
David


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Simms waders are the best and always have been.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Just getting ready to buy a new pair of Cabelas Ultimate Neoprene This will be like my third pair), but was also looking at the breathables. For those of you who have them, my worry is they are not warm enough for a florida boy to use in very cold water like AR has in January. How warm are they? Remember that 90% of the duck season I hunt in shorts so I get cold when the weather drops below 50. I am leaning towards the neo's becaus ethey have always kept me plenty warm, but I am open to try new stuff if it really is better.


----------



## boone11 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the warmth of the neoprene but they do get clammy if you sweat.


----------



## labluver (Apr 21, 2010)

How tough is this breathable material?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

labluver said:


> How tough is this breathable material?


How tough is "tough"? Not trying to be a smart-a--, just suggesting that's a hard thing to quantify, plus it little doubt varies from brand to brand. I've the Cabela's Dry Plus version and they've held up well to more button willow brush and roots and Roseau can staubs in the floating marsh than I feared it might, but if I were crossing a lot of barbed wire, I'd feel a lot better about having the Armor-flex Cabela's puts on some of their neoprenes. It's worked way beyond all expectations on my dog vest.

As for those worried about the breathable's warmth, that's why God made fleece britches. That combo beats neoprene for all around comfort in my book.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

boone11 said:


> I like the warmth of the neoprene but they do get clammy if you sweat.


I've got the Cabela's armorflex stout waders and bought them new last year first day of this season I noticed a leak .I contacted cabelas and their response was great they said they should last way longer than a year and was happy to replace them .I told them I had a hunt planned the following weekend and didnt wana be without waders so they sent my new ones THEN picked up my old ones .The neo have kept me very warm and yes if your a sweater like myself they can get clammy so I wear a base layer like under armor then a pair of fleece pants/ jogging pants and it helps a ton on wicking the moistrue away and keeps me warm even in icy waters . THey are even my go to [pants ] when field hunting on frozen ground ,they still keep me warm and dry


----------

